# Giant Spider



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm am going to make a Spider Rider style Giant spider. I would like to ad some type of animation, so it isn't static. Any ideas?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

If you happen to have some trees in the area you plan on using it, you could simply make it pounce down on folks. Here's a picture of a giant spider we made that did just that. Actually, it didn't really pounce, but the spider's body was suspended via aircraft cable from above, and dropped by about 5' just over their heads. The trees disguised the legs enough where they didn't realize the spider was there until too late. The legs were made from rigid 1" PVC with 4" drainage pipe over them. The body was metal frame with burlap covered in driveway topping. A very durable alternative to monster mud.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been thinking about building one sometime. It will not fit my theme this year though. I didn't want to have it hanging. So I was looking at making one leg strong that would support it. Maybe set it over a rebar stake. Then set the other legs up with some u brackets for a pivot. The I figured I would run lines to them and run them off a motor. Like the FCG. So as the lines get tight the different legs would lift. If you made the support leg a little longer and work a heavy spring into the leg. Like a trampoline spring. The other leg movement should give the body some movement also. Now this is all my theory. So it would take some playing with to get the kinks out. But I think it would make a nice prop. Now this is also the cheapest way I can think of. If you want to use air cylinders, prop controllers, maybe a track system , throw in a spitter. I am sure you could flat out bring it to life.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the FCG idea to give it some motion. As far as the rest of it I guess it all depends on how much time and materials you want to put into it.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Allen H said:


> Here you go
> YouTube- 2007 Halloween Prop Spider Wiper 1


I love this thing. That is a heck of an engineering feat you made there. Can you give us a break down of the parts? What are you using for legs and what attaches them to the body etc?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

First off, I did not make this, I saved a link to it a while back and used the same mechanism for a giant spider in my show. I made mine from aluminum stock and a gear motor from Grainger. I also used PVC (each 45 degree bend reduces by a size) for the legs and aluminum flat stuck for the mechanism.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Put spider wiper into youtube and you will get some great spider animations.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

IronMan, what is the drying time on driveway topping?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Geez....sorry HC. This is what happens when I fail to check 'instant e-mail notification' at the bottom of the page. Sorry for the late response. Anyway, the driveway topping dries really fast . For the spider body (about 3' X 5') I used a wallpaper brush and started at one end working toward the other. By the time I was at the other end I could start on the next coat. It was a warm day, and it was done outside, so that will definitely have a bearing. The coating I used was a latex base, and constant mixing was necessary to keep the lumps out. This was applied over burlap and it really holds up well in the outdoors. Turned out to be a great alternative to monster mud.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

We made one last year 8 ft long I will try to post some pics soon


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ironman said:


> If you happen to have some trees in the area you plan on using it, you could simply make it pounce down on folks. Here's a picture of a giant spider we made that did just that. Actually, it didn't really pounce, but the spider's body was suspended via aircraft cable from above, and dropped by about 5' just over their heads. The trees disguised the legs enough where they didn't realize the spider was there until too late. The legs were made from rigid 1" PVC with 4" drainage pipe over them. The body was metal frame with burlap covered in driveway topping. A very durable alternative to monster mud.


I'm not big on spiders, but I LOVE this! For me personally, that's got to be the most effective spider prop I've ever seen. Fantastic job! I would like to hear more detail for a how-to if you ever have time.


----------

